

Show HN: StackBus, what stack you use, why and what you build? - d_luaz
http://www.stackbus.com/

======
d_luaz
StackBus is my weekend project.

The purpose is to provide more insights and usage statistics when evaluating
something new (server, language, framework, database, IDE, etc.).

It also double up as your online tech resume.

Hope you guys find it useful :)

------
kafechew
I'm playing around PredictionIO, MeteorJS... Posted ;-)

~~~
d_luaz
Nice, thanks for the supp :)

------
seshakiran
The site is down.

~~~
d_luaz
Thanks. Quota exceeded. Fixed now. Sorry.

